# How to Extend Flash Performance (Life on Site)



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello fellow CR folks!

I have been wondering if there is any way to extend the life of my flash while I'm at an event.

The main issue is during the reception. I am always very selective in the shots I take, but when I fire the flash, I expect it go. As the night goes on, the flash begins to hate me more and more. Primary flash heads are the 600EX-RT's if that makes any difference at all.

Thank you for any advice you have.

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2014)

External battery packs.

Canon makes the crazy priced CP-E4 but lots of others make very good quality clones.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow! Thank you for opening my eyes on this market Private!

I did a little more digging after looking into the CP-E4 and as hard as we use the flashes, I think I'll probably go with a Quantum, but that type of device was exactly what I was looking for.

Thank you again!
-Tabor


----------



## jheez (Sep 8, 2014)

I would just recommend you stay away from the cheap battery packs. I spent a ton of money trying to chase cheaper battery packs (such as yongnuo) and packs with faster recycling time (pixel I think). They all died almost immediately. The Canons have been super reliable. One of my Canon packs did die, but that was only after years of hard use. Quantums are probably good too, but I never used them.


----------



## pwp (Sep 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> External battery packs.
> Canon makes the crazy priced CP-E4 but lots of others make very good quality clones.


External battery packs: Yes
CP-E4 clones: No. I went down this route and was roundly annoyed and disappointed and quickly sent them off to landfill.

Top shelf external battery packs start with the unbustable, long lasting Quantum Turbo T3 (with the twin outlets). I rarely see the fuel gauge on the Turbo T3 move lower than 3 out of 4 lights, and that's running two 600ex-rt speedlights off the one battery. I've had original Quantum Turbos last ten years, or until the leather casing had completely disintegrated. You sure get what you pay for. If your work is important and the budget can absorb the cost, go for Quantum. A tip with the Quantums, always keep one more Canon cable than you're currently needing. I get about two years out of them and they abruptly fail. They're expensive, but so is losing light at an important job.

Next I'd suggest the excellent value, high capacity twin outlet Godox PB 960 power pack http://flashhavoc.com/godox-pb960-lithium-power-pack-review/ I had one of these ship with my Godox Witstro AD360 http://flashhavoc.com/godox-witstro-ad180-ad360-review/ and took the opportunity to get two Canon Speedlight cables for less than $20 each. If I was replacing the Quantum, I'd probably tick the box for another one of these and a few Canon cables. (Keep spares at all times...)

-pw


----------



## JimKarczewski (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry but the Canon external pack has nothing on the Godox battery pack. It can power 2 lights at one time or shorten the cycle time by using a 2 port->1 Port cable available from the site listed here.

http://www.goodboystudio.com/home-products2/godox-propac-pb960-flash-power-battery-pack-orange.html

I own 2 of these and they have exceeded my expectations! Along with another local photographer we believe these are the best external battery options available for Canon.. Or Nikon (or whomever they make cables for)


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had Quantums a long time ago and they were great.

I do have a Godox 960 I purchased for use with Canon 580 and 550 and this pack has been excellent. My unit has only one outlet used for both output and charging when you need to recharge. I didn't know the 960 grew another outlet. I will buy another 960 and place the Yongnuo pack as backup kit.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 8, 2014)

Definitely look into CPE4 or the clones. However, if you have some fast primes, you can bump your ISO to 800 and shoot around f/2. It will give an awesome light gathering ability, clean files and usable DOF on most lenses.

For me, I added a Einstein+VML w/ soft lighter to my reception kit. That has taken the load off my speed lites having to push a softbox and only have to do hard light unmodified.


----------



## tonyespofoto (Sep 8, 2014)

I would like to recommend Lumedyne cyclers. I have 2. The come in 2 different styles. One has a battery built-in, the other takes any of the Lumedyne batteries. They can power either 1 or 2 flashes at the same time, the recycle time is less than 1 second, either at the beginning or the end of the assignment. Even the lowest capacity Lumedyne battery will last for hundreds, perhaps thousands of shots before needing to be recharged. The battery packs are rebuildable, either by sending them out or, if you are handy, replacing the sub-C nicads yourself. Like other nicads, the more they are used, the longer the service life. Mine are now about 25 years old. Other than the batteries, they have never been serviced. They are not very heavy (I us a shoulder strap). They can be attached to a lightstand or paint pole. Bullet-proof, long lived, dependable, fast recycling - what's not to like?


----------



## Skirball (Sep 8, 2014)

As RLP noted, you can use a wider aperture and up your ISO a bit. You can also use two flashes (if off camera) at half the power. Just knocking two stops off your flash can have a significant impact. My flashes can fire all night long at 1/16.


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2014)

jonathan7007 said:


> I had Quantums a long time ago and they were great.
> 
> I do have a Godox-960 I purchased for use with Canon 580 and 550 and this pack has been excellent. My unit has only one outlet used for both output and charging when you need to recharge. I didn't know the 960 grew another outlet. I will buy another 960 and place the Yongnuo pack as backup kit.


I'd say you have the older Godox PB820 http://www.godox.com/EN/Products_Power_Pack_for_Speedlite.html 
The PB-960 has a battery which can be removed from the inverter, and the recharge plug is in the battery itself, not on the top-deck.

This post compares the two:
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-propac-pb960/

-pw


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2014)

I make no suggestion that it is the right solution for anyone other than I, but I'd have good results from the AA-fed external packs from Bolt; I realize managing 12 AA cells per light is a nuisance but for what I do with my lights I have time.

I can see the appeal of the Quantums etc and I'll probably get into them once what I have is due for replacement.

Jim


----------



## unfocused (Sep 10, 2014)

Is there any risk of these external packs (not the cp-e4 but the Godox etc.) blowing out the strobe?


----------



## agierke (Sep 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Is there any risk of these external packs (not the cp-e4 but the Godox etc.) blowing out the strobe?



i had a quantum turbo sc blow a 580 EX and a 580 EX2. switched to PowerEx/Imedion rechargables after that.

i also do what RLP does and run an Einstein on a VML to handle the heavy lifting. my speedlight is only responsible for providing fill light on my subject. i'll go through an entire reception on one set of 4 AA's with them only getting sluggish if i shoot really heavy.


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2014)

agierke said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any risk of these external packs (not the cp-e4 but the Godox etc.) blowing out the strobe?
> ...


It's true that an external pack like Quantum Turbo, Turbo SC or Turbo T3 has the capacity to blow your speedlight's brains out. You'll also blow up your car if you keep revved up to red-line long enough. I blew a 550EZ years ago with a Quantum Turbo but honestly, you have to be painfully dim to do it. Constantly pumping it on full power is just dumb. If the flash is on-camera you'll smell it overheating long before it gets damaged, plus a quick feel/check of the heat levels after a rapid full-power set of shots will tell you instantly whether to rest it for a few minutes or not. It's not rocket science. 

The benefits of a power-pack outweigh the disadvantages by such a huge degree it's hilarious. Quantum named the Turbo very appropriately. Like with a high performance car, Turbo delivers a game changing boost when you need it, but keep your pedal to the metal and pretty soon you'll hit meltdown. 

-pw


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 11, 2014)

Paul, you're right: I have the 820 with the one connector. Painful shooting speedlights at an event without this or some other external solution. Impossible, really.


----------



## surapon (Sep 11, 2014)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Hello fellow CR folks!
> 
> I have been wondering if there is any way to extend the life of my flash while I'm at an event.
> 
> ...




Dear friend Mr. Tabor.
Two Possible  of your Question :
1) How to Extend the Flash Life ( the Flash Tube) = My Canon CPS friend recommend to me, , After I continue firing flash for 20 times, Stop/ Take a break for 3-5 Minutes and let the Flash Bulb cool down---That will extend the Total life of Flash units.
2) How to shoot more flash Photos with out change the Batteries 
A) Buy this Recharge battery unit ( $ 85 US Dollars )and can use up to 1200 Flash Photos in one charge ( I just order 2 of them after I see your Question)

http://www.amazon.com/3000mAh-Speedlite-External-Portable-Battery/dp/B00GLKX7K8/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_1

B) Or Buy the Plastic Box to use with 6 AA Recharged Battery for 35 US Dollars , and Use for 400+ Flashed Photos ( which I already have = 2 Units for 6 years )---But The real Cost = High Price of AA Chargeable "Enelooop" batteries.

http://www.amazon.com/3000mAh-Speedlite-External-Portable-Battery/dp/B00GLKX7K8/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_1

Good Luck
Surapon


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all!!!

I did an immense amount of research on each product suggested and believe the best option for me would be 2 Einsteins + VML's as well as 3 Godox pb960's.

Now for the lighting newb question;

I noticed the cable for the Godox system ends in a goofy, little, flat, 3 opening piece which I cannot seem to figure out how in the heck it would fit onto the 600Ex.

Am I missing something, or is it coming with the wrong cable?

I keep looking for a different one, but that goofy flat thing keeps popping up.

Thank you all again!
-Tabor


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2014)

Well Tabor tha is a mighty big upgrade! 

The Einsteins make the 600's look like toys, I highly recommend the Cyber Commander as well for remote power control of the Einsteins.

The flat three holed plug fits in the side of the 600 under the rubber cover.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 19, 2014)

I found it! Wow, only slightly embarrassing. ;D

Thank you all! Private, thank you very much for the diagram. 

Cheers!
-Tabor


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 19, 2014)

Tip from a pro - treat yourself to some Sony Eneloop rechargeable batteries. 

They are seriously awesome ... They will increase performance, last longer and recycle faster.

Try them in a Canon battery pack or ebay equivalent. 

I use them all the time.


----------

